# Question on being prepared



## Lorri (Dec 29, 2016)

Hello, I have a doe that should kindle January 16th. She will be a first time mother and this is my first time breeding rabbits.

How prepared is over prepared? ......Would it be silly to go so far as to buy formula for the babies in case of rejection or other issues with the mom? I'm at least an hour round trip to the nearest store that would have formula...and, that is if they are open when I need it. Thank you


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 29, 2016)

KUDOS for planning ahead!!!!!

I've had animals for over 50 years and my honest opinion is that you can never be "over" prepared.   For a small cost you can have bottle & formula, if needed.    There are times, even after all these years, that I find it would be critical to have an item, med, article, equipment at hand.   Often I know what to do for a replacement, alternate "whatever" is needed.  But, always best to be ready for the worst and hope for the best.

First goat to kid, I collect & freeze colostrum  (used to do with the horses, too).  There are bandages, wraps, scalpels, scissors, meds, needles, syringes, etc., etc.    Things I may never use but, boy when you need it  -- AND it's always needed in the middle of night on holiday weekend, during a blizzard  -- I can generally work thru it.   Even had a few neighbors call for something or other.  I've discarded things and replaced as aged, etc.   That's fine.

Yes,  buy them and hope you never have to use.   Check date on formula, most last a long time if not opened and stored properly.


----------



## SavannahLeigh (Dec 29, 2016)

Ditto @Mini Horses. You can NEVER be too prepared!!


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Dec 30, 2016)

Buying formula may be a waste of time and money. As far as i know, there are no formulas on the market that can compensate for rabbit milk; they are all too thin. Slightly watered down sweetened condensed milk may work, for absolute emergencies, but not even that is a guarentee. Rabbits are VERY good parents; they do not just abandon or kill their kits, except for in very rare situations.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Dec 30, 2016)

I been doing tons research as mine are due late January. I wouldn't worry bout formula persay.., I've read alot of ppl suggesting holding momma while they eat but if rare case the mom can't produce to use goat milk..Again this just what I keep reading. I also keep coming across posts that first time,  mom's need quiet as n dogs not obsessive barking right outside their housing. It's to eliminate stress cleaning that could make her bite or eat one their apindage.
 Again i wouldn't worry bout formula. If she's got warm quiet area and getting good nutrition, plus healthy snacks before &during nursing to keep milk production going u should be fine


----------

